# Songs youre ashamed to say you like?



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovebug-Jonas Brothers


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 23, 2008)

I meant to make a topic about this too lol

mine is Motteke! Sailor Fuku by Aya Hirano(?) from the lucky star OP.
God I love that song so much but I'd probably get stabbed by one of my friends if they heard me enjoying it XD


----------



## Akoji (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe some Anime OP and EP songs... but yeah... I won't download them and listen to them on my ipod, but I won't skip some OP/EP...


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 23, 2008)

I kissed a girl By Katey Perry

Fck. >_>


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 23, 2008)

hot and cold- katy perry


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 23, 2008)

Inryoku by Perfume


Let's just say J-Pop in general.

Not as embarassing, but still kinda, the chiptune styles of YMCK


----------



## War (Oct 23, 2008)

...

That's What You Get by Paramore


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2008)

The entire "Bat out of Hell 2" album by Meat Loaf.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 23, 2008)

j pop isnt that embarrassing though to be honest


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 23, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> j pop isnt that embarrassing though to be honest


I guess not.  I guess I'm just used to not listening to it when I am driving and I have a friend in the car.  All my friends here listen to nerd-rock-emo-indy bands.  They all sound the same to me.

PS: I'm not narcing on anyone's musical preferences.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 23, 2008)

Girls Aloud - The Promise


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 23, 2008)

I like WWI marching songs, does that count?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Girls Aloud - The Promise


No Good Advice is like a million times better than that pap...YES I SAID PAP.

Anyway don't be ashamed to like anything unless its by the following:
Keane
Kooks
Scouting For Girls
Nickelback
Kid Rock
James Blunt

Other than those, don't be ashamed.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck it, Girls Aloud are amazing period. I also agree with your list! But with the addition of Kid Rock.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2008)

But Kid Rock was always there


----------



## Banger (Oct 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like some Nickelback songs aswell as a Kid Rock song or two and I am not Ashamed of it... No reason to be.


Also I can not think of anything I am ashamed of listening to.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 23, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Fuck it, Girls Aloud are amazing period. I also agree with your list! But with the addition of Kid Rock.


I prefer their earlier stuff before they sold out to the man.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> But Kid Rock was always there



You acutally had me thinking that for a split second.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 23, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Fuck it, Girls Aloud are amazing period.Phew, I was ashamed to admit Girls Aloud was on the list of stuff I'm ashamed to admit I like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww I'm not ashamed of them (and I'm sure there's a rule somewhere saying I'm allowed to like James Blunt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 23, 2008)

Livin on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 23, 2008)

avril- keep holdin on, sk8ter boi


----------



## sfunk (Oct 23, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also like Keep Holding On.... I'm With You is also pretty good.

As for new comers:

Hilary Duff - So Yesterday, Come Clean, Why Not, Fly, etc. (A fair bit of her stuff...)
Fall Out Boy - Of All the Gin Joints in All the World, Where Is Your Boy?
Panic At The Disco - Most of "A Fever You Can't Sweat Out"
Katy Pery - The two singles I've heard (I Kissed a Girl, and Hot N' Cold)

Actually, now that I think about it, a fair portion of my music collection is pretty embarrassing. Good thing I have thick skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 24, 2008)

sweet home alabama?

I for one squee over that new leona lewis single that they are blasting over the pop radio station now
hell i should be embarrased to admit i listen to pop music period


----------



## MuRdOcK92 (Oct 24, 2008)

mine would be no air by chris brown


Oh and also bubly by whoever that is and love song


----------



## SkankyYankee (Oct 24, 2008)

The kid rock song is cool. I'm also ashamed to say my favorite RB songs to play are Rush and The Cars.


----------



## sfunk (Oct 24, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> sweet home alabama?



Nah, just looked it up. The song is called All Summer Long.
Few more for my list:
Michale Bublé - Everything, Home, Lost


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 24, 2008)

I have no idea what the song name is... but I know that pretty much the only lyrics are: EVERYBODY WANG-CHUNG TONIGHT! I think the song is pretty good.


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 24, 2008)

I kinda like that Bet on Me song from HSM2 its kinda catchy...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 24, 2008)

Crank Dat Soulja Boy - Soulja Boy

It's one of my favorite songs....I don't know what's wrong with me ):















Just kidding I hate that song


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 24, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Crank Dat Soulja Boy - Soulja Boy
> 
> It's one of my favorite songs....I don't know what's wrong with me )
> 
> Just kidding I hate that song




theres an inner gangsta' in all of us

Stranger in my house by Tamia can be added to the list


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2008)

Pretty much every Feist song
Touchdown Turnaround
VGM
Every time we touch

I would repent these songs in public.

*Posts merged*

-post merge I hope

Also, Take On Me and Forever Young P:


----------



## science (Oct 24, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Pretty much every Feist song
> Touchdown Turnaround
> VGM
> Every time we touch
> ...



Why are you embarrassed by Feist, Take on Me and Forever Young? Awesome singer and awesome songs, foo.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 24, 2008)

Party like a rock star. i usually steer clear of that area in the musical community. and...
Caramelldansen!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have a bunch of anime songs that I love but I would never let anyone find out XD


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 24, 2008)

Did anyone say...?

Never Gonna Give You Up by Rick Astley? xD


----------



## granville (Oct 24, 2008)

I like Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give you up. Yes, I actually like Rick Rolling.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  As long as it's not one that locks your browser screen or something, and just a simple Youtube link, I like the song. Kill me.

I also liked that group from the late 90's Eiffel 65. They did some catchy but cheesy tunes such as Blue (dabba dee).

And I like the Carameldansen (or however you say it) even though I'm a 100% straight guy (of 19 years) who doesn't usually like girly stuff.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Oct 24, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I also liked that group from the late 90's Eiffel 65. They did some catchy but cheesy tunes such as Blue (dabba dee).


Oh yikes, I just watched that video a week ago and it was so horrible... in a funny way, I guess.  Like a bunch of kids playing around with after effects for the first time!  The song, though, was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone mention the portal song?  When that first came out, I listened to it straight for hours.  Everything thought I was weird.... then it came out for free on Rock Band and no one would play it with me! haha.... T_T


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 24, 2008)

love a riddle - KOTOKO

well any KOTOKO song really fits into this category


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2008)

Teenage Dirtbag by Wheatus T_T

Don't judge me T_T


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Szyslak (Oct 24, 2008)

There are a lot of 80s songs that are guilty pleasures for me, but the best one is probably Falco - Rock Me Amadeus

Actually, I'm not that ashamed of it.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 24, 2008)

Jpop in general


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 24, 2008)

jpop my brother saw my ipod haha

but uh forever by chris brown i guess?


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 24, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I also liked that group from the late 90's Eiffel 65. They did some catchy but cheesy tunes such as Blue (dabba dee).


OH MY GOD I love that song  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(/sad)


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 24, 2008)

....
I'm sorry...

All songs by Mika.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 24, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> ....
> I'm sorry...
> 
> All songs by Mika.



Me too, but I'm not ashamed by it


----------



## da_head (Oct 24, 2008)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> but uh forever by chris brown i guess?


r u shittin me? that's an awesome song. y r u ashamed rofl


----------



## pikirika (Oct 24, 2008)

"Me so horny" 2 live crew


----------



## Licardo7 (Oct 24, 2008)

This song rocks and I'm not ashamed of it but if my friend see me lisining to this they'll hate me. 

ready.............................. Still alive. Ok I said it but I'm not ashamed. Fck my friends, I love this song!
I also like: some other anime songs that I'm not that ashamed of but what ever.

And the F.R.I.E.N.D.S theme song. lol oh and the halo theme


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2008)

Uptown Girl *facepalm*


----------



## cracker (Oct 25, 2008)

Crash Test Dummies - MMM MMM MMM MMM
Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time
David Bowie - Changes
Elvis - Can't Help Falling in Love, Suspicious Minds
Enya - Orinoco Flow, Only Time

Think that's enough embarrassment for now...

Edit:


			
				warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Uptown Girl *facepalm*



I have that song emblazoned in my head... My elementary school gym teacher would play that while we jumproped every single day!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Backstreet Boys - Everybody & Get Down
DJ  Bobo - Freedom & Prayer
Wham - Wake me up before you Go-Go

..it's actually a nostalgia from  when I was a little kid, and this music was popular..and I'm really ashamed to say that I can singalong on  those  songs..


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Oct 25, 2008)

*...Barbie Girl...*



[so deathly catchy]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

gapman416 said:
			
		

> *...Barbie Girl...*
> 
> 
> 
> [so deathly catchy]


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I like Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give you up. Yes, I actually like Rick Rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do you live


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 25, 2008)

kokomo  beach boys  lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbEwwL5I4BE


----------



## papyrus (Oct 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> gapman416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a rhetorical question or do you really want to know?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 26, 2008)

cupid's chokehold - gym class heroes


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm fucking addicted to Eurobeat to my own personal frustration (Initial D especially).  I blame the classic Megaman games.  I also hate the Initial D anime, so it further confounds me.


----------



## Quanno (Oct 26, 2008)

well, i really like some japanese rock music, but my family only listens to top 40 music... they would laugh at me if i told them i like to listen it... and of course the old mario theme


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 26, 2008)

.>



"Benny Lava"


----------



## Quanno (Oct 26, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> .>
> 
> 
> 
> "Benny Lava"


----------



## Maybe (Oct 26, 2008)

I was gonna say Never Gonna Give You Up but someone already did


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 26, 2008)

Quanno said:
			
		

>



How can you NOT like a song with (misheard) lyrics like:
"Who put the goat in there? The yellow goat I ate."


In a similar vein is the "Indian Nipple Song", also on youtube with misheard lyrics. 

*walks off singing*
_Come see me eat nipples, eat nipples yeah!_


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 26, 2008)

'Get Down' and 'Alone Again Naturally' by Gilbert O'Sullivan...


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, I forgot one.

I LOVE Eye of the Tiger by Survivor.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 26, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> I'm fucking addicted to Eurobeat to my own personal frustration (Initial D especially).  I blame the classic Megaman games.  I also hate the Initial D anime, so it further confounds me.


Thanks, you reminded me to get the new Super Eurobeat album to add to my collection.
EDIT: frick, not out yet, thought it was


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 26, 2008)

I really don't think I've got any.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 26, 2008)

barely everything from hannah montana


----------



## Jasonage (Oct 26, 2008)

Caramel Dansen


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 26, 2008)

You're the best by Joe Esposito
It always gets stuck in my head @[email protected]


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> Crash Test Dummies - MMM MMM MMM MMM
> Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time
> David Bowie - Changes
> Elvis - Can't Help Falling in Love, Suspicious Minds
> ...



Why would you be _ashamed_ to like them, they are awesome songs


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 27, 2008)

Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## cracker (Oct 27, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> .>
> 
> 
> 
> "Benny Lava"



I must admit that after seeing that I am +1ing my shame. I may have to add more shame since the guy looks like a cheap Indian knockoff of George Michael.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 27, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot one.
> 
> I LOVE Eye of the Tiger by Survivor.


Don't ever be ashamed of that man.  Stand proud.  Walk tall.  That is one of the most kick-ass songs ever.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Closely followed by _Danger Zone_ by one Kenneth Clark Loggins.


----------



## cracker (Oct 27, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find that that song is dangerous to play while driving. Is it just me or do others start speeding around when that song is playing?


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2008)

I mentioned that Eiffel 65 song "Blue", but I never saw the VIDEO that went with the song:



Lord give me strength!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 27, 2008)

Simple Plan.....welcome to my life, and some other of there songs.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

Old MacDonald...>_>.

I'm kidding, I'm proudly a fan of the US Hamtaro Theme Song though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 27, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I'm proudly a fan of the US Hamtaro Theme Song though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kill me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dj sammy - heaven


----------



## Timmyhawky (Oct 27, 2008)

Linkin Park - Pushing me Away(Live in Texas version)
Now you can consider me emo...


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 28, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you said to kill you.

So I want to know where you live.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Not really that ashamed but people might think I'm emo or heartbroken or something.



Pinoy member #1: Oh dear, what a dork, he likes Hale!


----------



## Gore (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I largely forgot Jem and the Holograms remix/cover by Freezepop.


I could put a better video of the song, but it has the Jem and the Holograms TV show intro in it... makes it 2000x more shameful.


----------



## Talaria (Oct 28, 2008)

Um...err....alot of songs by John Legend and yes.....High School Musical *Jumps out window to avoid flames* . My friends despise Pop, Modern R&B and alot of mainstream stuff but unfortunately I like a number of artists and songs in those genres. Evolver amazing album not his best but I love most of it anyway.


----------



## granville (Oct 28, 2008)

Black Eyed Peas- Don't Phunk with my Heart (hilarious)
Fergie- Fergalicious (I admit, I don't really like the SONG. I just can't help but watch the video. Maybe it's the girl...)


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 1, 2008)

kiss kiss kiss - NAOKI feat Shanti


----------



## BumFace (Nov 1, 2008)

i like songs that are funny so...

ding dong song by gunther 
fly for a white guy 

but truely the are real bad...


----------



## cracker (Nov 1, 2008)

dragon_boy_y3k said:
			
		

> i like songs that are funny so...
> 
> ding dong song by gunther
> fly for a white guy
> ...



Yeah many people are closet Weird Al fans I believe. I would have put some of his songs on my list but I don't think it's really an embarrassment to like him nowadays. Some of the better ones: White and Nerdy, Trash Day, and Ebay.

I must append these songs to my list of shame:
Biz Markie - Just a Friend
Johnny Horton - Battle of New Orleans


----------



## granville (Nov 1, 2008)

This is so retarded and I hate it, but someone just put in how the lyrics sound to Americans (TURN VOLUME DOWN):


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bein' green by 2 different people (2008) 

(originally sung by Kermit the Frog many moons ago)


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2008)

This song. 




Don't judge me


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 2, 2008)

Anything by Linkin Park


----------



## DrYHeLL (Nov 2, 2008)

That song. If anyone knows what it is called, TELL ME NOW!


----------



## Trolly (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's What You Get by Paramore


But that's a damn good song aha!

And the new Mirror's Edge track:
Still Alive - Lisa Miskovsky


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 2, 2008)

Some things from the 90s, mainly bands like Westlife, Backstreet, etc.

Still, I am the only one who has an iPod touch when I get on the tube (train) and a person next to me will always look how I scroll, finding what song to listen to then if s/he agrees that it's a good song, s/he smiles.

Most recent: One - Metallica. I was listening to it really loud and when I got to the machine gun guitar part, I heard a guy sitting next to me trying to make fun of me. Then I gave him a bad look by the mirror then he just looked away.

EDIT: Also, Love Shy by Platnum. That song really sounds good (the girls are hot too) but my mates say it's more of a girl's song.


----------



## Lametta (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the japanese song "Sora mo toberu hazu" by Spitz thanks to the first Daigasso for DS, it's addictive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Funny thing it's that I can sing it along (downloaded the romaji lyrics) but I don't know what the song is about cause I didnt find a translation for the lyrics


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone ashamed of listening to this song?? Cmon speak up XD.


----------



## cracker (Nov 2, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> Some things from the 90s, mainly bands like Westlife, Backstreet, etc.
> 
> Still, I am the only one who has an iPod touch when I get on the tube (train) and a person next to me will always look how I scroll, finding what song to listen to then if s/he agrees that it's a good song, s/he smiles.
> 
> ...



You should have thrown that person off the train. One is the best Metallica song ever IMO and has one of the greatest guitar runs ever. It is high on my list of favorite songs.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 3, 2008)

My sick anime/video game music fetish......


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 3, 2008)

crushcrushcrush by Paramore

I don't know why I should be ashamed of "this" song because some guys in band sing along to When You Were Young thats not the song you should be singing along to neither is this but I still like it.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 3, 2008)

Years ago I sadly use to listen to janet jackson......


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 3, 2008)

Totally no disrespect to those out there D:


----------



## sjones900 (Nov 3, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Totally no disrespect to those out there D:








I saw that like 2 years ago funny as hell.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 6, 2008)

Yuri the Only One For Me





If you get all the anime/gaming references in this, then you, (much like myself) need to get out more often.


----------



## Prime (Nov 6, 2008)

Anything from Scouting For Girls


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 6, 2008)

My entire music collection


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 6, 2008)

More Bon Jovi.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not ashamed of the music I listen to...


----------



## asuri (Nov 6, 2008)

beat it - Michael Jackson
got addicted to it from guitar hero


----------

